# Connect my Thinkpad to a TV?



## iamlegend (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi,

I have an IBM Thinkpad T60 with an Intel 945GM video card. I would like to connect my laptop to my sharp telelvision so I can watch movies on it. Do you know what cables are required to do this. I need both video and sound to appear on my TV. Thanks. Appreciate any feedback


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What outputs does the laptop have for video? What inputs does the TV have for video?


----------



## iamlegend (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi,

sorry for the late reply. for the TV, i have audio/video terminals and a S-video port. There are also "component" video output terminals. 

For the IBM thinkpad, there is a VGA out port


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can get a VGA -> composite adapter to connect it, it's just a simple and cheap thing.


----------



## iamlegend (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks for the reply johnwill. I had another question. a friend of my mentioned that the HDMI DVI (TV) component cable or the VGA 25 pins (computer) cable would also do the job. is this a better option? is it compatible? will it provide better picture quality? thanks a lot.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Again, it's dependent on the capability of the computer and TV. My HP laptop has an HDMI output, and I've connected it directly to my plasma TV, works great.

What outputs does the laptop have, and what inputs does the TV have? You can't convert VGA outputs to HDMI, one is analog, the other digital.


----------



## iamlegend (Dec 26, 2007)

My laptop doesnt have an HDMI output. Just the regular VGA output. In addition, I am planning to use this cable with my desktop too. The PC also has a VGA output. So I think the VGA composite adapter is the cable that will work. I went to Radioshak and Best Buy but none of them have the cable. 

Is this the VGA>composite adapter that you mentioned:

http://cgi.ebay.com/VGA-to-S-Video-...ryZ41999QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I just want to be sure before I purchase it online. Thanks a lot.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What inputs does your TV have? If it has VGA, you can use a 1:1 cable for better quality video.


----------

